# Gee Whiz get back your old team already



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Cut Mike James
Cut Rafer Alston
Cut whoever else sucks
Bench the rest of the starters

Bring back Kenny the jet Smith
Bring back Hakeem
Bring back Ralph Sampson
Also bring back Clyde and Otis Thorpe. That team could sure play better for you than this current team. BTW Rick Adelman is overrated. I don't get why teams clearly re hire coaches who been around a long time like Adelman seeing they tried numerous times to get a ring and couldn't. Starting fresh with a rookie coach is the best bet in this case. Sacramento did that.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

dropkickmeltinjohns said:


> Cut Mike James
> Cut Rafer Alston
> Cut whoever else sucks
> Bench the rest of the starters
> ...


Oh yah, and they're knee deep in Championship rings...


I probably shouldn't talk, cuz they beat us...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What they need is JVG


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I KNEW this was going to happen. JVG was an excellent coach for the Rockets, but NOOOOOOOOO, every Rockets "expert" in this board thought his offense was too stringent and his defense too consuming. Be careful what you wish for, friends...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It could be worse - the Rockets could be coached by Lawrence :curse: Frank

All they really need is an actual PG, and a coach with a coherent offensive scheme.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need a leader.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Could we trade Battier for Miller?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> I KNEW this was going to happen. JVG was an excellent coach for the Rockets, but NOOOOOOOOO, every Rockets "expert" in this board thought his offense was too stringent and his defense too consuming. Be careful what you wish for, friends...


im ashamed to say i was one of those "experts" and now i regret jumping on the "kick JVG out" bandwagon but seriously adelman has to fix things up otherwise everyone will be on the "screw rick, kick him out" bandwagon


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> We need a leader.


/thread

Tmac showed hat kind of "leader" he really is. Mr "its on me" just up and quit


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Man, losing in 7 games in the first round sure beats getting owned by a team full of scrubs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I watched about 5 mins before half & knew it wouldn't be pretty

we got bad, fast


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It's clear the team has given up on Adelman, no heart, no excitement for this 'new offense'. Good way to mess up a good thing...oh wait, we gave JVG 'plenty of time' to make it out of the first round...too bad we didn't give him the talent that this team has, but Adelman still can't come close to JVG's results with it. 

Just heart breaking actually watching this team on the floor. If you guys didn't get to watch it, then consider yourself lucky. But seeing the way the Tmac and gang played after the 1st quarter was something no fan of basketball should ever see. The guys just up and quit.

JVG would be ripping the team a new one in the timeouts...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I am not on the "this season is over bandwagon" just yet. But we need leadership & we need more fluidity in attack.

Let TMAC get the pass not make the plays. It becomes so stagnant when we pass to TMAC & just tell him make something happen. 
I want to see runs made to the rim. Luther finding space pass the arc to shoot his 3s 


PS Yao had the ball slapped from his hands or didnt catch the ball so many times in this game. In fact in general Yao gets the ball slapped from his hands alot. He needs to use his elbows to protect the ball (I dont care if he ends the career of LeBron protect the damn ball).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

So, since we won't be seeing a coaching change anytime soon (face it, they won't fire the coach 22 games into the season), what can be done?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Trade for a legit PG


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Trade for a legit PG


Who'll take our crap and give us a decent PG for it?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's the catch. I'd say the Knicks, but they don't have a legit PG anyway...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> That's the catch. I'd say the Knicks, but they don't have a legit PG anyway...


Package deal for Kidd


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Soooo not happening.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Trade for a legit PG


umm,ok i'll take J Kidd for 1000 please but really take anyone you want for him


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yao Ming would work.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> Yao Ming would work.


how about T-Mac, he could be a point gurad huh, that would be fun right?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vince and T-Mac together again - with only one ball... scary


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Vince and T-Mac together again - with only one ball... scary


TMac isn't a ballhog, so that wouldn't be a problem. Now, leadership? or heart?

Imagine if that team started losing. Both guys would fake injuries and leave Jefferson alone out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Will the Rockets' leader please raise your hand?
> 
> Put your arm down, Tracy. You might sprain something.
> 
> ...


Fran's post


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm too busy to look through old posts to tell you guys, "I TOLD YOU SOOOOOO" after everyone jumped on the Fire JVG bandwagon. I've defended JVG through the thick and the thin, and even I accepted (though reluctantly) the hype that the famed Adelman offense brought us. But it really looks like all smoke and mirrors...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Is it me or Adelman system doesn't really work well with these players? There is still a ton of games left. I'll keep cheering until they can no longer have a chance to get into the playoffs.

Somewhere out there, JVG is laughing at Adelman.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> TMac isn't a ballhog, so that wouldn't be a problem. Now, leadership? or heart?
> 
> Imagine if that team started losing. Both guys would fake injuries and leave Jefferson alone out there. :biggrin:



haha.....sad very sad but that does seem about right


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> Is it me or Adelman system doesn't really work well with these players? There is still a ton of games left. I'll keep cheering until they can no longer have a chance to get into the playoffs.
> 
> Somewhere out there, JVG is laughing at Adelman.


yea same here, well if we are out of the playoff picture then we can cheer about getting a good draft pick a rookie that might be a better leader then the guys on this team


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The problem with offerring Nets players for Kidd is that the Nets want bigs & we just dont have any bigs to give.

If we lose another big we only have 4 left.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I KNEW this was going to happen. JVG was an excellent coach for the Rockets, but NOOOOOOOOO, every Rockets "expert" in this board thought his offense was too stringent and his defense too consuming. Be careful what you wish for, friends...


This board was OK. At least a quarter felt that JVG was a good coach and were sad to see him leave. Much worse at Clutchfans.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

exactly Hakeem

I liked JVG. He pushed people to be more than they were at face value.

I have never seen a team more miserable going out on the court to play the game they all supposedly love.

It was really hard to watch that game. If not for the fourth quarter then it would have been completely worthless to watch. But it was good to see Scola hustling and Luther doing well.

Adelman has decided that Chuck is the scape goat (and in this game so was Stevie Francis), so don't be surprise to see Scola in the starting lineup soon.

Edit: oh and let me add... when your team stagnates on offense, pull the guy stagnating it... ie Tmac.

Adelman still doesn't know his personnel. Hell I could put a better combination on the floor than he has in the last two games.


----------

